# reviews concerning UCLA campus Professional Program in screenwriting



## Ben Groinem (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi everybody, 

I'm french and I'm planning to make an apply for 2013-2014 UCLA campus screenwriting Professional program. I saw in different topics that some of the members of the forum did it but didn't find developed reviews about it. 

I'm wondering if it's "only" a kind of springboard to join the UCLA MFA in screenwriting, or if it gives in itself real means to possibly make it in profesional screenwriting. 

Thanks in advance for sharing your experience.

Amiel


----------

